# Target arrow rest



## Max 26 (Dec 22, 2021)

New to target shooting … Setting up a Trx for indoor 2711 arrows … thinking of using QAD … any pros or cons on this set up ?


----------



## The Archery Shop (Nov 23, 2021)

I shoot the Remdy rest by Shrewd Archery. Great fixed blade with great micro adjustment capabilities. Check them out at ShrewdArchery.com If your planing to shoot 4 fletch arrow set up, a fall away would work best. Check out the Hamskea Trinity, or their new Epsilon model


----------



## Max 26 (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks … toss up between Hamskea and QAD


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

If you don't have your heart totally set on a drop away, I would recommend an AAE Pro Blade or Freakshow rest. Easy to tune, less moving parts and pretty forgiving when setup correctly.


----------



## fhsutiger149 (12 mo ago)

hamskea


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

DS Advantage blade rest with a epoxy launcher blade.


----------



## Bricktoast (Jan 1, 2021)

I use a ripcord which is very similar to the qad but I've seen lots of hamskeas for target. I would choose the one you like best because they both can get the job done. Personally I like how the cable driven can stay up. I like to rest my arrow on the rest before I nock. Probably doesn't make any difference


----------



## Wildcat1996 (Sep 3, 2018)

Max 26 said:


> New to target shooting … Setting up a Trx for indoor 2711 arrows … thinking of using QAD … any pros or cons on this set up ?


I’m using a Hamskea Versa rest on my Trx38 and have been happy with it.


----------



## guidoTRX (Jan 17, 2020)

Max 26 said:


> New to target shooting … Setting up a Trx for indoor 2711 arrows … thinking of using QAD … any pros or cons on this set up ?


I shoot a TRX 36 for outdoor and indoor. i use the spot hogg edge swap. comes with 2 bodies. i have one body all set for outdoor .166 micro arrows and the other body set for the Easton 2711 arrows. it takes less then 10 sec to swap the bodies out. i love the rest. now on my hunting bow i use the QAD


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Dropaway - hamskea in whatever flavor you like
Blade - Spot Hogg edge swap or edge


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

Hamskea


----------



## budman7748 (Jan 2, 2008)

I shoot a hamskea target pro with g flex blade on my trx 36 for target arrow stays on rest longer and a qad on my vxr for hunting


----------



## pldude (Mar 30, 2015)

I use fixed blade over drop aways etc. It tought me to keep the bow perfectly vertical when drawing... It made big difference.


----------

